

Show HN: Tracktl – Let People Control The Music - maximem
http://www.tracktl.com/

======
o0-0o
Good idea. A few tweaks...

Most of the tracks do not load.

You cannot delete songs from history.

You cannot delete providers whose songs do not load (grooveshark, namely)

EDIT: I have a test HN channel here:
[http://allwax.track.tl/](http://allwax.track.tl/)

